# Bottle Stopper Finish



## DonFaulk0517 (Apr 11, 2011)

What is the best finish for bottle stoppers?

I have used friction polish and it seems to work well.

I would like to know if there is a better finish, besides CA... I think CA gives it too much of a plastic look and feel.

Thanks!


----------



## micharms (Apr 11, 2011)

I use wipe on poly sometimes and then give them a buff.

Michael


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Apr 11, 2011)

I have never tried it before but would shellac work?  I was thinking of just rubbing it on there after getting it in a 'chip' like form.  Buff it off...kinda of like a quasi French polish but on the lathe


----------



## zig613 (Apr 11, 2011)

I use wipe-on-poly on most stopper except oily woods.  On these I use a product called Turner's Magic a lacquer based fricton polish.

Wade


----------



## brewtang (Apr 11, 2011)

I would avoid shellac - as it is alcohol soluble.  Wouldn't work out well if you got wine on it.  

Billy


----------



## monophoto (Apr 11, 2011)

I use either wipe-on-poly or water-borne poly.  

If the wood is oily, I may apply a coat or two of a shellac-based sanding sealer under the poly.


----------



## kevrob (Apr 11, 2011)

The BEST bottle stopper finsih I have seen is Dave_M's, using Qualalacq lacquer. (http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=57629) I have attempted to duplicate it, and while my results have not been as nice as his, they have been pretty good.


----------



## Lee K (Apr 11, 2011)

I have used CA finish, Mylands Friction Polish, Laquer, Poly .... IMO the stoppers dont get the same daily abuse as a bowl, pen, cutting board ... but needs to have some resistance to water/alcohol .. those finishes seem to all do just fine.


----------



## DonFaulk0517 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks to everyone... I currently use Mylands Friction Polish but wasn't sure if it was the best for a bottle stopper. Some have dulled, but re-wipe seems to bring it back.

Thanks!


----------



## randywa (Apr 13, 2011)

I use Minwax Polycrlic on a lot of things. It dries hard, take a beating pretty well, and buff up nice.


----------



## greggas (Apr 13, 2011)

I have in the past used friction polish on most of mine but am starting to transition to both dip and spray lacquer ...gives a more elegant finish without looking too plastic


----------

